# ICD-10-CM code for gluteus medius tear



## zmashchak (Jun 20, 2021)

I would appreciate some help with choosing the ICD-10-CM diagnosis code for "right gluteus medius tear, subsequent encounter." I came up with S76.321D. Any thoughts? (Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.)

Zofia Mashchak, CPC


----------



## kpeterson15 (Jun 21, 2021)

I would use S76.311D. When you look up tear, muscle it tells you to see “strain”. So, I would code it to strain not laceration.


----------

